# ROG Overclocking Guide For Core i7 5960X, 5930K & 5820K



## topgear (Nov 21, 2014)

Found an excellent guide on overclocking Haswell  - E cpus worth multiple readings and following 



> The big question for many enthusiasts contemplating the X99 upgrade is, how well does Haswell-E overclock compared to previous gen processors? We’ll be answering this question together with how to overclock the processor in this guide.
> 
> Frequency Expectations
> In our testing to date, the average overclocked frequency for 5960X processors is 4.5GHz. Very good processors will achieve 4.6GHz fully stable with less than 1.30Vcore. Lesser samples achieve 4.4GHz with the same voltage:
> ...



*For pics, info and more read on ....*
*ROG Overclocking Guide Core For 5960X, 5930K & 5280K*


----------

